# Ipad pour un étudiant en lanuges.



## Xeon (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

J'entre l'année prochaine à l'université. Vraisemblablement pour y faire une licence anglais-allemand-coréen. J'ai pu lire des témoignages d'étudiants affirmant prendre leurs notes au moyen d'un ipad et j'avoue être intrigué. Je me dis que pour le coréen notamment, un ipad serait bien plus pratique qu'un macbook/macbook air puisque possédant un clavier virtuel coréen. Mais j'ai peur que la prise de note ne s'avère trop fastidieuse par ailleurs.  

L'ipad serait ma machine principale, en complément d'un imac. Mon utilisation serait la suivante:

Internet/logiciels de traductions/dictionnaires.... 
MSN/skype/nateon 
Visionner photos et films  
Prendre des notes, présentations pour la fac.
Lire des journaux et pourquoi pas des livres.

J'ai vraiment l'impression que l'ipad conviendrait, vous confirmez ? 

Autre chose, j'ai entendu dire qu'en commandant sur l'apple store, on avait la possibilité de renvoyer l'ipad au bout de 15 jours. Donc je pourrai tester de cette manière ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

Xeon a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression que l'ipad conviendrait, vous confirmez ?


je sais pas où vous avez lu vos témoignages pour la prise de notes avec iPad en amphi. Moi j'ai plutôt lu l'inverse : c'est super dur de prendre des notes avec un iPad  en cours (si on a pas de clavier externe), ceci d'autant plus que pour le moment, le dictionnaire français n'est pas au top et que l'iPad fait des corrections du type remplacement de "le" par "Le" ou "de" par "DE". Ca a été évoqué de nombreuses fois dans d'autres fils. 

J'ai un iPad, mais lorsque je dois vraiment prendre des notes, je prends mon MBP avec moi. 

Pour tout le reste, MSN, lecture et présentation, ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2010)

Il y a longtemps que je ne suis plus à l'école, mais mon iPad me sert bien pour prendre des notes de conférences sans aucun problème majeur.

Au besoin, certains mots sont à corriger ensuite, mais ce n'est pas la majorité et cela se fait en relisant ses notes.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Je prends beaucoup de notes avec mon iPad. 

Il serait sans doute parfait pour un étudiant en lanuges, qui pourra utiliser le correcteur automatique.


----------



## twinworld (24 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a longtemps que je ne suis plus à l'école, mais mon iPad me sert bien pour prendre des notes de conférences sans aucun problème majeur.





Powerdom a dit:


> Je prends beaucoup de notes avec mon iPad.


vous êtes super balèzes ! Faudra que j'essaie encore.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2010)

Pareil, je prends des notes dans divers congrés, colloques ou formations continues sans problème majeur. Et, cerise sur le gâteau, j'utilise une appli qui enregitre en même temps.
Cet iPad, c'est le iPied.
Au pire, un petit clavier externe, pourquoi, pas ? Ça rajoute sûrement un certain confort. Mais on peut faire sans sans problème (bon des fois, faut se résoudre à shunter les accents qui ralentissent pas mal)...


----------



## iJapan (25 Novembre 2010)

Prendre des notes avec l'iPad est plutôt sympa après il faut nuancer. Si c'est pour prendre quelques notes le clavier virtuel est largement suffisant, si tu choisis de faire du texte le clavier physique est à mon avis indispensable.
Pour prendre des notes en français c'est pas merveilleux mais largement suffisant si tu fais de la prise de note pure et dure, dans ce cas il est préférable de désactiver la correction automatique.
Maintenant si tu écris dans plusieurs alors là ça devient merveilleux, avec un clavier, surtout pour les langues utilisants un système idéographique ou un syllabaire type chinois, coréen, japonais. Il y a plusieurs raisons à cela: lors de la saisie l'iPad va te proposer des mots, sorte de mode T9. Puis l'iPad propose les mots par fréquence d'utilisation. Ensuite, le switch entre les différentes langues via le clavier pour iPad est très rapide même s'il semblerai qu'il y ai un bug de cette fonction avec iOS 4.2. En résumé avec un peu d'entrainement la prise de note s'avère particulièrement rapide.
Enfin si tu dois passer par l'option clavier pour iPad, demandes toi quelle est la langues que tu utilises le plus. Dans mon cas c'est l'anglais et le japonais par conséquent j'ai choisis un clavier japonais (qui est en QWERTY) et donc pratique pour la rédaction en anglais.

Bon courage dans ta prise de décision.


----------

